# Converting a visit/tourist visa to entry residence visa



## Ellipsis (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi all,

My first post on here and the last thread on this query goes back to 2010 so just wanted to get an up to date answer.

I have secured a job in Dubai and will be joining in April 2018. I have a wife and a 1 year old and was planning on having them fly out with me and remain on a tourist visa until I receive my residence visa and then sponsor/convert their entry visas into a residency visa.

Would this be possible? I've heard that that the present ruling is that family members should remain outside the UAE in order to obtain a residence permit and that it can't be converted.

Many thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes you can do that but it costs a fee to do it.

Given the delays it can take to get you residency, and then to rent suitable accommodation etc then a lot of companies, mine included, suggest that family stays out as its expensive being stuck in an apartment for the best part of a month and your family may have to do a border run which may or may not be possible depending upon their nationality.


----------



## Ellipsis (Mar 18, 2018)

twowheelsgood said:


> Yes you can do that but it costs a fee to do it.
> 
> Given the delays it can take to get you residency, and then to rent suitable accommodation etc then a lot of companies, mine included, suggest that family stays out as its expensive being stuck in an apartment for the best part of a month and your family may have to do a border run which may or may not be possible depending upon their nationality.


Thanks Twowheelsgood - that is really helpful. 

I'm going to play it safe as you've suggested and get them to come over once my passport has been stamped and their entry permits are sorted.


----------



## expatkam (Jan 8, 2018)

Hello guys,

twowheelsgood, I have questions that are only partially relevant to your topic here, but i'll go ahead and submit them since i don't seem to find an accurate answer elsewhere.

Would you say it's a good idea to enter the UAE on a tourist visa while you already have a job offer and employment visa that is pending security approval ? (application hasn't been submitted yet). Would being physically in the UAE while waiting for the relevant approvals help or accomplish anything in favor of your pending file?

Thanks in advance


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No, stay out. Its too expensive to sit here burning up your own money while the admin process moves slowly on.


----------



## expatkam (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes, I can imagine it'll be costly especially if the wait is too long. I guess it's not really worth it then if being there wouldn't help the employment visa process...

On a separate note, if immigration approval in one Emirate (Abu Dhabi) takes too long or there's a rejection, would it be possible under UAE law for the company to apply again from another Emirate ? (Dubai) knowing that the company has a branch in Dubai, but the position-as the offer letter states- is in the Abu Dhabi.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If it’s rejected you would probably struggle as rejections are for pretty serious reasons and your passport details would be ‘in the system’ so to speak. 

Your employer could put you under a different Emirate and while the process is quicker, the basic process is the same. 

It’s unlikely though that a rejection in Abu Dhabi would easily get in via Dubai. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expatkam (Jan 8, 2018)

It makes sense yes. Even though dozens of rejection cases that are linked to specific nationalities, suggest convincingly that in many instances rejections are based only on visa and immigration policy at a given period of time in a given Emirate as an independent government, instead of any serious "red flags" in an individual's file as a prospective resident. If that's indeed the case, I mean, it would explain the glaring difference between Abu Dhabi and Dubai in terms of ease of access to work residences, wouldn't it? Would you say there's some truth to that?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

There is no 'glaring difference' in the process between Abu Dhabi and Dubai.

Just one is more automated and quicker than the other, and one has freezones and the other has a lot of government jobs which require more security checks. The same security checks which the other does, but seems able to process things more quickly.


----------



## expatkam (Jan 8, 2018)

That's a bit enlightening, especially that HR folks don't really say anything. You're simply left in the dark with only people's experiences and speculation as reference. 

So the difference is only processing time. That's useful to know...

If I may go back to the residence topic, if the company issues your work residence from Dubai (they have a branch there), will you still be legally allowed to reside in Abu Dhabi and work there ? (Same company) 

I've been advised to recommend that the company apply from a different Emirate then pursue a secondment. Before I do that I'm trying to understand if it would be too much work for them to do this, or it's probably a simple process. And also if it's allowed by UAE law...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes you can do that - I have several people in my office who do exactly that. The caveat is whether your employer is a public sector body as those often mandate you spend your accommodation allowance in the Emirate where you work. 

There is a minor bump along the way as far as you will have a Tawtheeq certificate and family residency applications will want an Ejari (or vice versa) but it’s sorted after a couple of visits. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expatkam (Jan 8, 2018)

It's a private company in a free zone. I suppose the accommodation allowance restriction doesn't apply in this case then

So I guess I should just talk to them about that...

Anything else you'd recommend or you think I should know before I discuss this with the employer ?


----------



## Irmn (May 30, 2018)

Hello Ppl 

I am planning to travel to Dubai as I have got a job there, and my company is processing my residency visa. I want to take my wife and my child along. So can I take them on a tourist visa and get it converted to a residency visa later? I have accommodation by office for a month. Then I have to look out on my own. Would this be advisable? Thanks in advance. 

Is visa change possible from tourist to resident? If so what is the process. I'm an Indian by nationality.


----------

